# Recs for some good, durable chew toys...



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Spike loves to chew on, shake and rip apart toys. Problem is any chew toy we get he'll destroy in a matter of _hours_. And when those toys are like $8 bucks a piece....That really adds up!
Any brands of toys, specific toys or websites that have some durable toys that might last...I don't know...a week at least?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^A jolly ball maybe??? Aspen has one of these and it's lasted years...

Horsemen's Pride ? Jolly Balls & Toys


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh my, good luck with this, we have similar problems. Pretty much everything is macerated in a heart beat. I have found the Cuz toys to be good with our guys, they seem to last a little while, but I always cut off the feet. If I don't they are gone in less than 5 minutes. 

I would love to hear others toy experiences. Always looking for something durable, long lasting and that holds the dogs interest.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

stajbs said:


> Oh my, good luck with this, we have similar problems. Pretty much everything is macerated in a heart beat. I have found the Cuz toys to be good with our guys, they seem to last a little while, but I always cut off the feet. If I don't they are gone in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> I would love to hear others toy experiences. Always looking for something durable, long lasting and that holds the dogs interest.


Same here! Things I thought Zio would never be able to get his jaws around & chew up have been demolished in no time. So right now he has a very hard rubber ball (kind of like india rubber when we were kids) and assorted nyla bone chew toys in various stages of chewed-ness (double action chew & double action dental chew, dura chew ring, etc.). He especially likes the ring because of it's shape. But right now it's the "razor-ring-of-death" because he's chewed it to the point that people really can't hold onto it without drawing blood. 

NOTHING else has lasted. Every time I go to the pet store & see something interesting that I think is durable enough, I am rewarded with a chewed up toy 5 minutes after I get it home. <sigh>


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm trying to find something indestructible for my sisters pup, I'm thinking of giving this a try"
Dog Scrambler - Gear 4 Dogs Online Store

or one of those durable puzzle toys like buster cube or bob a lot.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Unosom, the Dog Scrambler looks interesting. Am trying to figure out if my guys would go for it. Silva is a player and she might enjoy it. She is 11 going on 6 when it comes to playing. Blaze would probably look at me after a while like "yo, I am smarter than this mom". I have thought of trying the puzzles with him. He is not much of a chewer, whereas Silva is. 

We stupidly spent $20 this past winter on two of those critters that were on TV with a squeaker in the head and one in the tail. Blaze and Silva each "killed" one squeaker in less than 3 minutes. It was funny to watch them do it. Then they each proceeded to try to kill the other squaker in each toy before I took them away, called the store and said my peace. lol They refunded my money, because the things were guaranteed. Wrong move on that companys' part. lol For some reason they have not yet killed the squeakers in the Cuz toys and I love to watch them go after them, it is so instinctual.

I fear my dogs suffer from boredom on occasion because we keep them well exercized and we play but their toys alone just don't cut it. 

They each have the goody's spaceship and ball, but those have to be stuffed with goodies, and occasionally it would just be nice to find a toy that does not require food treats too.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Kong's are great they have now the softer ones and the hard ones . Also we have Mega ring (mydogtoy.com) ruffwear brand which seems to actually last!
I like the mega ring toys they have different rating systems on them so you know which is best for your dog!

This is one sight with the mega series toys~

Mega Series


----------



## moon (Jul 15, 2010)

I second malluver's Jolly Balls - they are the only thing that lasted more than a day with my ACDs.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll definitely try the jolly balls and the mega ring. I'm not sure if he'd like the Dog Scrambler or not...


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, the more i look at the Jolly Balls the more I think both dogs might actually like them. Working on convincing hubby, and picking out their crate pads/mats. Time to treat the dogs again!!


----------



## northdog (Jun 26, 2010)

*Great discussion*

I have the same problem with my dog. I've gone through so many toys that it makes me think I've taught her the joys of shredding things. A few she demolished in a matter of minutes. The most long lasting that has held her interest is the buster cube. I put a few kibbles of her regular food in it, spiked with a couple treats to entice her. Its a mid day or evening snack. BUT there are so few other good things. Her favorite might be a plain white golf ball. It bounces really great on the sidewalk, so she throws it in the air and chases it when it bounces away. I don't know the names of some toys that have been mentioned, so I'll have to look for them.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

We buy almost everything KONG. I try to discourage them from killing their toys!

Tennis balls because they love to go in the water, they never last long around here!


----------

